# Gospel presentations



## Wayne (Sep 12, 2012)

Does your church have a link on its home page to a clear presentation of the Gospel?

If not, why not? 

And a related question, how long has it been since a newly born-again Christian was brought into your church?


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Does your church have a link on its home page to a clear presentation of the Gospel?
> 
> If not, why not?



No, it's on the 'Resource' page, one of the six main pages on the site. I don't know why it was set up that way, but I don't have any problem with the arrangement. I expect most folks visit a church's web site to find out about that congregation, rather than with a basic question as to "How Do I Become a Christian?" or "What Does it Mean to Know God?". 




Wayne said:


> And a related question, how long has it been since a newly born-again Christian was brought into your church?



Could you explain that one a bit? I'm not sure what you are asking. As a first time visitor? Into membership? As a long time visitor or member whom the Holy Spirit has just quickened?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 12, 2012)

I should have been more clear. 

"Is your congregation seeing people brought to faith in Christ?"


----------



## Jack K (Sep 12, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Does your church have a link on its home page to a clear presentation of the Gospel?



Yes, but it's not very prominent. We don't see that as a main function of the website. We'd rather meet them and talk to them personally, or let them hear some preaching.




Wayne said:


> "Is your congregation seeing people brought to faith in Christ?"



Oh, yes. Regularly. About a dozen in the past year that we can track, and it's been that way for several years. It's a big reason why, when I moved to town, I joined with this church rather than one that that'd I'd agree with more closely doctrinally. The other had never in the life of the church seen a single person added by conversion, and wasn't terribly concerned about it.


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2012)

Wayne said:


> I should have been more clear.
> 
> "Is your congregation seeing people brought to faith in Christ?"



OK - that's a yes.


----------



## Zach (Sep 13, 2012)

We have a link to a tract our Pastor wrote right on our home page labeled: "Curious about Christianity? Click _Uniquely Good News_

Our church saw one man come to faith last year but he went to be with the Lord before he could become a member. What a testament to the glory of the sovereign grace of our Lord!


----------



## KMK (Sep 13, 2012)

Our website could use many improvements. I wish we had someone who had the time and the know-how to improve it. Are you volunteering, Wayne?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 13, 2012)

No, but I would urge all evangelical and reformed churches to have a prominent link on their home page to a clear presentation of the Gospel.
What is the church there for, after all? (I recently reviewed some thirty church web sites and not a one had anything close to a Gospel presentation anywhere to be found.)

And we wonder why the Church isn't growing in this country....


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 13, 2012)

What is a good link to a reformed presentation of the Gospel?


----------



## John Carpenter (Sep 13, 2012)

Mark Dever gives a simple one, which we have linked on the home page of our church web-site, linked on my signature below.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry John, I'd rather link to a Presbyterian and preferably one that wouldn't lead my people or others to people who have contrary views to our congregation. I don't believe my elders would enjoy that. 

I could just write up my own version, seeing that Wayne's point is a good one, but I can't link to Dever from my congregation's website. For a baptist it works though!


----------



## Zach (Sep 13, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> What is a good link to a reformed presentation of the Gospel?



Uniquely Good News


----------



## HaMetumtam (Sep 13, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> What is a good link to a reformed presentation of the Gospel?



I have a link on my website which includes a Gospel presentation By Spurgeon and John Mcarthur. Feel free to link to it if you wish.... or i could supply the code for you to put in your own website.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2012)

There is a link on the front page of our website that takes you to this link:

What Is the Gospel? by R.C. Sproul | Ligonier Ministries Blog


----------



## Andres (Sep 13, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Sorry John, I'd rather link to a Presbyterian and preferably one that wouldn't lead my people or others to people who have contrary views to our congregation. I don't believe my elders would enjoy that.
> 
> I could just write up my own version, seeing that Wayne's point is a good one, but I can't link to Dever from my congregation's website. For a baptist it works though!



Our homepage links to a presentation by Ligonier ministries titled, "What is the gospel?"

Edit: Ben beat me to it!


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 13, 2012)

Eight of the adults on our church roster are people whose first church membership is with us (1st OPC). The gospel was either first given to them by us, or finally understood and believed through the faithful preaching and teaching of it here.

San Francisco, no less! I am one of them; became a Christian at 21, although I knew little what it meant until directed to the church by my (backsliding) husband.


----------



## KMK (Sep 13, 2012)

Are we still guilty of negligence if we have Gospel 'audio' on our site? Does it have to be a written statement?


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd say written is preferable. But I'm probably behind the times. We're probably hopelessly out of date for not having video.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, if audio counts, a presentation of the gospel is quite prominent on our website. Sermon downloads are on the home page. And it's unlikely you'd get through one of our sermons without hearing the gospel stated clearly.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 13, 2012)

We don't have a "Gospel presentation" on our site, but there's much sermon audio.

We see a few "fresh" conversions a year and many more people who were raised in the church (and possibly already converted) really awakening to the Gospel's implications on their whole lives.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 13, 2012)

I think many canned short presentations of the Gospel might do harm to the Gospel - at least many I have seen (_"Wow, it's just that easy, huh..I'll become a Christian today and check that box as I head out the door and continue on my life just like before...") _

The problem in the US seems to be that way too many people think that they are already safe.

I am all for using every means to evangelize, but sometimes trying to fit the Gospel into 4 short paragraphs just doesn't cut it and perhaps the church ought to seek - in those short paragraphs - to establish the lost state of the reader (wake him out of his spiritual slumber of false security) and add a number or contact information so that true seekers can connect with a real voice and get personal follow-up.



> No, but I would urge all evangelical and reformed churches to have a prominent link on their home page to a clear presentation of the Gospel.
> What is the church there for, after all? (I recently reviewed some thirty church web sites and not a one had anything close to a Gospel presentation anywhere to be found.)
> 
> And we wonder why the Church isn't growing in this country....



I sympathize with your frustration. 

I have visited several churches while on deputation that were calvinistic and baptistic and claimed to be missionary-minded, but a few were unlisted in the phone book, hard to find geographically, the church sign was absent or in disrepair and there were no clear instructions on meeting times or how to contact the pastor to inquire about spiritual matters. I suppose God will save His Elect despite hindrances, but why not use the means available?


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Sep 17, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> I suppose God will save His Elect despite hindrances, but why not use the means available?



Amen!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 17, 2012)

We have embedded video (Piper's _The Gospel in Six Minutes_), a link to Ligon Duncan's three-minute presentation, as well as links to "Two Ways to Live" and _Ultimate Questions_.


----------



## KMK (Sep 18, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> We have embedded video (Piper's _The Gospel in Six Minutes_), a link to Ligon Duncan's three-minute presentation, as well as links to "Two Ways to Live" and _Ultimate Questions_.



How do you embed video and create links?


----------



## rookie (Sep 18, 2012)

We have one on our page, and we have new people nearly on a regular basis. 2 brothers are consistently handing out gospel tracts are the town market on Saturday mornings, and we are planning on starting open air preaching at the local town park (Centenial Park for those who are familiar with the area). The preaching is mostly for practice to see how far our voice can carry without props..and there are consistently people walking around where we plan on preaching.

That's one thing I have to say, our church is huge on outreach....now we're waiting for God to do his work with the seeds we sow...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 18, 2012)

KMK said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > We have embedded video (Piper's _The Gospel in Six Minutes_), a link to Ligon Duncan's three-minute presentation, as well as links to "Two Ways to Live" and _Ultimate Questions_.
> ...


Depends on what platform you use to build your page, but most have the capability. A member of our congregation built our current page, but I'm pretty sure it can be done on WordPress, etc.


----------

